# **** Tails....



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

'****', or 'skunk', tails are caused by rabicano. 
They look like this: 
Google Image Result for http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w65/accphotography/Manley/Zephyr/ZephyrTail.jpg
Google Image Result for http://www.pasofinohorsedirectory.com/Forum/extensions/InlineImages/image.php?AttachmentID=2702
Google Image Result for http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q189/tatergoodog/Rabicano.jpg
What Rodeo has is baby flaxen. It will most likely disappear as he ages :wink:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Thats funky looking...lol, def very neat....thanks so much!! Didnt have much luck searching it...so thanks for the reference pics! I really appreciate it


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

It is very neat, isn't it?  No problem at all, I'm always glad to help!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

It sure is!! Love the third pic....you can really see what it is in that one...


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

wow love the 3rd pic! totally neat =)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^ I was thinking the same thing Katze!!!


----------

